# Nasty route vanish after reboot post baselayout update

## zyograf

Sick and tired ...

Whole day just passed and I'm totally loosing my mind.

I've updated my system (world) on a test environment to newest available and I am encountering a problem that lefts no hair on my head.

I have to manually add routes after each reboot.

After switching to baselayout2 and new openrc I am incapable of setting up my startup environment correctly(as it previously were).

/etc/conf.d/net statements:

```
config_eth0="null"

routes_eth0="default via x.x.x.x"
```

nor the old ones bash style:

```
config_eth0=("null")

routes_eth0=("default via x.x.x.x")
```

seems to work correctly now...

I mean the route directive of course.

"ip route" or "route" after reboot shows no signs of this input.

I can after a reboot, manually specify that static route with something similari to this input:

```
route add default gateway x.x.x.x dev eth0
```

but cannot find any REASON WHY this is not working from the /etc/conf.d/net file

There are NO errors neither warning produced or logged.

"Be cool this is a robbery"   :Cool: 

----------

## DawgG

on one of my boxes this works with new baselayout and "old-style"-notation - but i think one should not omit the blanks between ( and ":

```
config_eth0=( "10.10.1.230/24 brd 10.10.1.255" )

routes_eth0=(

        "default via 10.10.1.95"

        "10.10.0.0/16 via 10.10.1.1"            # IPv4 subnet route

)
```

also, if your interface has a "null"-address how can it route anywhere? try to give it a real address in /etc/conf.d/net and set the route to it, then it should work.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

